# power down optical drive

## gringo

Hello all,

im trying to get the max. out of the battery of my lappy ( have already been able to get more or less 90/100 Minutes more).

One thing im unable to do is to completely turn off the optical drive: under windows there is an option which completely powers off the drive once in powersave mode but i have no idea how to do the same in linux.

The closest i get is by running :

```
echo 1 > /sys/block/sr0/device/delete
```

and this deataches the drive from the system but it does not power it down.

I looked through /sys and the AHCI specs but i havent seen anything that could helpd me, scsi tools i tried apparently are unable to poweroff the drive.

Laptop is Toshiba Portege R700-15E.

EDIT :  this is what udisks shows, not detachable, bummer :

```
-->udisks --show-info /dev/sr0 

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

  device:                      11:0

  device-file:                 /dev/sr0

    presentation:              /dev/sr0

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/ata-MATSHITADVD-RAM_UJ892ES_HK31_136371

    by-path:                   /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0

  detected at:                 jue 01 sep 2011 11:53:26 CEST

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   1

  has media:                   0

    detects change:            1

    detection by polling:      1

    detection inhibitable:     1

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  automount hint:              

  size:                        0

  block size:                  0

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       

  type:                        

  version:                     

  uuid:                        

  label:                       

  drive:

    vendor:                    MATSHITA

    model:                     MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ892ES

    revision:                  1.20

    serial:                    HK31_136371

    WWN:                       

    detachable:                0

    can spindown:              0

    rotational media:          Yes, unknown rate

    write-cache:               unknown

    ejectable:                 1

    adapter:                   /org/freedesktop/UDisks/adapters/0000_3a00_3a1f_2e2

    ports:

      /org/freedesktop/UDisks/adapters/0000_3a00_3a1f_2e2/host1

    similar devices:

    media:                     

      compat:                  optical_cd optical_cd_r optical_cd_rw optical_dvd optical_dvd_plus_r optical_dvd_plus_r_dl optical_dvd_plus_rw optical_dvd_r optical_dvd_ram optical_dvd_rw optical_mrw optical_mrw_w

    interface:                 scsi

    if speed:                  (unknown)

    ATA SMART:                 not available
```

any ideas ? I hope this hasnt to be done with some ACPI voodoo crap ...

TIA

----------

## Letharion

I don't exactly now how to power it off.

The only thing that comes to mind is that I believe that powertop has a suggestion regarding the disc drive. If nothing else, you could scan powertop's code for anything interesting, and see how it handles things. Very vague, I know, but that's all that I could come up with right now  :Smile: 

----------

